# Retriever Ear Problems - ZYMOX



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

After many years of dealing with the common ear problems in labs and goldens, I have finally discovered a cure. Several vets have prescribed Otomax and other prescription drugs - none of them worked. I found a _user's comment_ on a website about an over the counter (online) solution which was stated as being a complete cure for these "red ear" symptoms caused by acute and chronic otitis externa due to bacterial and yeast infections of the ear. 

Feeling that I was in a postion to "try anything", I ordered *"ZYMOX Enzymatic Solution"* from the web - available on many vet sites. When it arrived, it appeared to be similar to the others I had used. HOWEVER, in two days the redness was gone, in five days the ears were clear, and I have not had a problem with this issue since. I apply a few drops each month as a precautionary measure, but have seen no symptoms develop.

One 1.25 oz bottle of ZYMOX will take care of an entire kennel, as it only takes about 6 drops to treat each ear. If you treat each infected ear for a week, on a daily basis, you will see instantaneous results. Apply as you would any other ear treatment, or as directed on the label.

*ZYMOX *_contains: Natural Enzymes Lysozyme, Lactoferrin, Lactoperoxidase with 1% Hydrocortisone_


----------



## Keelvin (Apr 16, 2009)

Zymox, I love you.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

One post each and they are both advertisements. What a coincidence!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I highly doubt that Zymox needs to go onto retriever sites and advertise. For one the products are supposed to be for Veterinary use only and are labeled as such. It does work on stubborn ear problems, problems that some people have spent thousands of dollars to cure through their vets with antibiotics and Otomax which never worked, so I can see why people would be so happy they would want to share. If you don't get a resolution with the Purple ear formula, try Zymox.


----------



## xqwerty13x (Nov 12, 2007)

and the second guy has a link to the product in this siggy !!!!
hmmmm....


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

FYI... It has been my experience long ago with a Golden with chronic ear problems, yeast infrections, etc. Battled it for years and a lot of money at the vet.

It was mostly the food and a food supplement with brewers yeast. This dog had a serious allergy reaction to brewers yeast and foods with poor meat qualaity and quanity plus high grain amounts. 

I changed to a different supplement and higher quality food and never had another case of ear infections on that Golden or any other breed of dog ( I have had many many dogs since) I have owned or rescued and re-homed since 1990.


----------

